# Men's Tandem - unknown manufacturer



## Rambler (Nov 23, 2016)

Nameplate says WHIRL but other than that I know nothing about the company that may have manufactured this tandem. I have never heard of a WHIRL bicycle so any ideas out there CABErs?


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 23, 2016)

I'm no expert, but Orient comes to mind. Looks like it took a nasty hit.:eek:


----------



## Rambler (Nov 23, 2016)

I'm not entirely ruling out Orient however the sprockets and fork on the WHIRL do not look like Orient to me.

Example of Orient below...


----------



## locomotion (Nov 23, 2016)

At first glance, I was also going to say Orient as well, obviously because of the circles in the sprockets.
but then the fork crown, the lug work, ect, nothing else is Orient
my Orient badges are also all attached left-right and that Whirl badge is top - bottom
is it just me or that head badge looks much older than the rest of the bike!!!


----------



## Rambler (Nov 23, 2016)

I do believe the badge, cranks and front fork are correct for the bike. 

Just about everything else has been changed at some point. Wheels, rear fender, handlebars, seat and pedals all don't belong on it, all components from later bikes.


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 23, 2016)

My vote is orient. Fork replaced looks respayed red judging by the paint on the front cups. Wow....Badly damaged tubes possibly the original fork was changed after the damage was occurred.


----------



## Rambler (Dec 2, 2016)

If someone ends up purchasing this tandem on eBay I'd be interested in knowing what you determine it to be. Cranks (especially the front one) and other features look very similar to my tandem. Possibly the same manufacturer.





http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=162302136074


----------

